# Mushrooms in the snow



## Patchmaster (Apr 21, 2021)

I found a neat video on youtube by searching indiana journeys...a mushroom hunt today in the snow.


----------



## RTRose (Mar 8, 2021)

Patchmaster said:


> I found a neat video on youtube by searching indiana journeys...a mushroom hunt today in the snow.


Do you have a link to share, please?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Patchmaster said:


> I found a neat video on youtube by searching indiana journeys...a mushroom hunt today in the snow.


Welcome to the Forum @Patchmaster & @RTRose too! I second that, Sounds like a Good video to watch. I'll try to find it. Thanks!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Just read the title of this thread again. Mushroom in the snow. Has the exact same cadence as that Doors song, "Riders on the Storm". I think there's a strong possibility for a song parody here. I'd give the idea to my Brother since he's a master at that, but he doesn't know jack about shrooms! Maybe I'll take a stab at it. How about anyone else?


----------

